# Masks and movement in the blind



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Just seeking comments and opinions from some other duck hunters out there on this topic. I usually hunt with family and we all where masks or paint. We mostly just sit in the cattails. When someone sees a duck flying at us we freeze and don't move to avoid having them flare. This past weekend I went with a buddy, he does not wear mask or paint and every time I say I see a duck he is spinning his head around trying to find it. It drove me nuts and I am pretty sure it cost us some shots. He of course disagreed and I have seen some shows where it seems to me like the guys are moving a bit and it doesn't affect the birds but man I was going crazy! What's your opinions?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

If you're huntimg with me you will be covering your mug.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Lay down the law. If he does not listen boot'em from the group. I have a buddy who is an awesome deer hunter and has the racks to prove it. But get him in a duck blind and its like hunting with a jack in the box. He pops up at me saying don't move or the sound of my call. He is getting a lot better though. I have to remind him were not at wapool.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Depends on the situation.

Hunting puddle ducks without a blind or a blind without cover from above, always wear a mask or face paint.

Hunting divers from a boat blind or layout boat, rarely ever use a mask or face paint.

Regardless of what is being hunted, heads are always kept low and as still as possible.......pie-facing is not allowed.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

In my opinion you can get away without facepaint or a mask (I use a mask though) if you keep light of your face and look down or are in good cover, but any movement will scare birds.
Deer, Turkey, any wildlife actually is well hidden from my eyes until it moves and I bet the ducks see hunters very similar.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Facepaint and masks are a lot like a 3.5" ammo for waterfowl, pretty worthless.:evilsmile As long as you sit still and don't moon face birds you will be fine.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think you should mandate growing beards!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a blind on my 15ft boat, but prefer to use it to hide the boat off a ways and prefer to marsh seat hunt in the cattails. I've seen more shots on ducks that way, especially on sunnier days. I generally wear face camo if it's sunny out hunting in or out of the boat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tom...heard you and Jim got into em' pretty good again yesterday. I'm heading out of work at 2:00 to get out on the water with this NW wind. Should be a good evening.

Hope to catch up with ya that first week in Nov.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey Rob, yeah we got a couple....better than going to work! jim got a pintail hen and I got a bluebill and 2 mallards. I'm planning on hunting with you guys when you come over next weekend. See ya then
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

chemo13 said:


> If you're huntimg with me you will be covering your mug.


X2

I will not let people hunt with me unless your mug is covered. 

Maybe you don't need it where you hunt Rick but we do. If i'm hunting Ca. or ND I rarely wear face camo, but if you don't use it with the ducks and places I hunt here in Mi. you won't be killing many. That includes inside a layout blind.

NOBODY pops their heads up till I call the ball. Works for me, that's all that matters. 

Smoke


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok I am one who only wears a mask while going after turkey's what masks do you like


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

The turkey hunting mesh face masks are good for duck hunting...I have a few, but I have to wear glasses and they always get fogged up with the mask in colder temps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Been playing this game a few years .....I've used it to please others but stopped because it does no good IMO.....now I'm not saying give em a moon shot, ya then the jig is up. Movement is the key boys, movement, collar up and only watch them half way around.

Years ago I watched my partner stand pretty much in the open with one spinner going, he wouldn't move a muscle until he brought the gun up to shoot. Killed a lot of ducks that way. Of course he was looking down but could still see the birds coming in.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> X2
> 
> I will not let people hunt with me unless your mug is covered.
> 
> ...


I'm usually down in and don't moon face birds. I do enjoy the guys that camo their faces then pull out the neon yellow lanyards...I don't use em in layout blinds either..no issues brother..The only issue is layout blinds themselves, geese are picking them apart, ducks are dumb in the field, they see a spinner and its game over.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Sometimes perception becomes reality.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

If the ducks are distracted/focused ig. Mojo/jerk cord deek) you can get away with some movement I think we all would agree movement bust more of us than an un covered face. That's why I like my blinds set up taller than any hunters in the group. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mike L said:


> Been playing this game a few years .....I've used it to please others but stopped because it does no good IMO.....now I'm not saying give em a moon shot, ya then the jig is up. Movement is the key boys, movement, collar up and only watch them half way around.
> 
> Years ago I watched my partner stand pretty much in the open with one spinner going, he wouldn't move a muscle until he brought the gun up to shoot. Killed a lot of ducks that way. Of course he was looking down but could still see the birds coming in.


Years ago I used to hunt geese on the ice wearing white coveralls. One time I got caught standing up while retrieving a bird as a big flock started coming in and my gun over my shoulder. Stayed completely still and was standing in the open and they damn near landed on top of my head. They landed in the middle of the decoys and stayed there until I started walking again. Buddy took two and that was that.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

The only issue is layout blinds themselves, geese are picking them apart, ducks are dumb in the field, they see a spinner and its game over.[/QUOTE]

Totally agree with this. A few weeks into the season, geese become very aware of layout blinds. I have shot ducks in fields sitting up in the blind, and even knelling outside of the blind. If they see a spinner going in a field, they are usually dead ducks.


----------



## Bills N Gills (Jan 30, 2013)

Just put some face paint on the butt end of your gun and apply it to his face liberally. 

If that doesn't work the try a tazer and a rattle can. 

Problem solved 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

It's all been said well here--movement=lost birds. I do like the paint/gun butt idea as a corrective measure!


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

We never used any face covering. My dad didn't, my grandfather didn't. I don't even have cover above me. I've had ducks land less than 10 feet from the boat. You're fine if you sit still. Face camo and masks for ducks are like fishing lures...:lol:


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I will never be that **** wearing face paint. Totally not needed. Sit still!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

craigrh13 said:


> I will never be that **** wearing face paint. Totally not needed. Sit still!


:lol:


Yes, movement is the key.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I always wear face paint when cover is sparse or if the sun is in my face. Even when you sit still, a white glowing face will flare birds.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Difference of opinion. If I am in my boat blind I will not wear a mask, If set up on shore with no blind then always mask.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Facepaint makes me break out like a 13 yr old.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

Everyone who hunts with me covers their face. I'm 100% convinced after hunting highly pressured ducks in the managed areas, and attempting to always get those birds to decoy, it makes a huge difference. No question in my mind.

But, rather than take my word, or other guys words, on it, consider these two things:

Duck hunters talk about having perfect paint on their decoys, because the ducks can supposedly see the chipped paint. They get flocked heads for God's sake.
Guys buy and use camo dipped guns, so they don't have black guns that stick out.
They dress head to toe in all the best camo, more so than any other hunters.
These guys use the best blind materials on their boats - utilizing actual palm leaves instead of just camo paint or synthetics.
They take an hour prior to shooting time to camo their layout blinds, after actually spreading mud all over them, because the birds flare from "new" looking camo blinds.
They spray fake snow from a can all over their gear in the winter.
Some even go as far as to swear by ultraviolet reflecting paint, invisible to the human eye, on their decoys.

Then they come on here an tell you not to worry about camo on your bright, round, white face...

Really?

Have you ever seen a photo of a hunter standing in the reeds dressed in all MAX-4 without a facemask or paint? What do YOU notice. And you're not a duck...

Another thing that may entertain readers, and you can take it for what it's worth.

I interviewed Phil Robertson for an article about 5 years ago - before Duck Dynasty and all that crap. And he told me - told me to my face - that he feels his group kills 25% more ducks due to the use of facepaint. In fact, he went on to say "no doubt about it" when I questioned his answer.

Now, granted, he doesn't know everything. But how many groups of guys do you know that kill a thousand ducks a year...?


You do what works for you...


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Camo EVERYTHING!! If you don't camo your face you had better keep it down with a hood up.

There are a few simple rules to hunting waterfowl and they are time tested:

Hunt where there are birds, CAMOFLAGE YOU AND YOUR GEAR (you can add "control movement" to this) and learn to call birds. A lifetime of enjoyment will be had if you heed the above.

The other day my son and I were hunting and I pointed out the neighbors about 1/2 mile away. You could see them PLAIN AS DAY!! They never shot. BTW, there were birds everywhere.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I always wear face paint when cover is sparse or if the sun is in my face. Even when you sit still, a white glowing face will flare birds.


Keep your face down and you won't have a problem with them seeing your face...


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Keep your face down and you won't have a problem with them seeing your face...


Hard to see birds coming and what they are doing when they are working with your face looking at the water the whole time.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Hard to see birds coming and what they are doing when they are working with your face looking at the water the whole time.


You ever watch an episode of RNT-V? They keep their faces down and just barely peek at birds. They do alright. Nobody in my group wears a mask/face paint and we do fine as well...


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> You ever watch an episode of RNT-V? They keep their faces down and just barely peek at birds. They do alright. Nobody in my group wears a mask/face paint and we do fine as well...


If you can see them, they can see your face. I'm not saying you can't kill birds without covering your face. But it definitely doesn't hurt to cover up, so why not?


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> If you can see them, they can see your face. I'm not saying you can't kill birds without covering your face. But it definitely doesn't hurt to cover up, so why not?


I'm not arguing haha, I was just saying how we do it and kill birds just fine. If you like the face paint method keep doing it! Have a good rest of the season sir.


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

I like to watch/read the birds so I use paint when cover is sparse. If you're not calling or calling the shot then just keep your head down and you'll be fine 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I'm not arguing haha, I was just saying how we do it and kill birds just fine. If you like the face paint method keep doing it! Have a good rest of the season sir.


I wasn't either. Sorry if my post read that way. I do whatever I can so that when a bird doesn't commit I'm not left thinking "if I woulda done this, it might have came in"


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I wasn't either. Sorry if my post read that way. I do whatever I can so that when a bird doesn't commit I'm not left thinking "if I woulda done this, it might have came in"


Hey I agree. Sucks when you're left wondering what happened. But you have one less thing to worry about if your face is covered. If they start flaring I'll cover my face!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

No face paint for me but I don't spend my summers indoors either


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

limige said:


> No face paint for me but I don't spend my summers indoors either


Same here.


How come you face painters only do strips or streaks. Seems the guys who go all in and do their entire face, nose neck,ears, and completely around eyes are doing the whole intent of face camo. The football strips on cheeks seems stupid when the rest of your face sticks out.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

i wear paint on the water (wooded swamps), since i am the one in my group calling, watching the birds work, and calling the shot. others in the group wear mask or paint at their discretion, but i make it clear to keep their heads down and still.

in the layout blind it's different. i usually don't wear anything, since 1) i stay in the shadow of the door and/or have the face screens deployed, and 2) the surrounding vegitation is usually lighter colored than the wooded ponds by comparison, a closer match to my caucasion tone.



fishing extreme said:


> I interviewed Phil Robertson for an article about 5 years ago - before Duck Dynasty and all that crap. And he told me - told me to my face - that he feels his group kills 25% more ducks due to the use of facepaint. In fact, he went on to say "no doubt about it" when I questioned his answer.


"Conan, you are what we call 'bright white.'" :lol: 



Nuff Daddy said:


> ..I do whatever I can so that when a bird doesn't commit I'm not left thinking "if I woulda done this, it might have came in"


ditto.



sswhitelightning said:


> How come you face painters only do strips or streaks... The football strips on cheeks seems stupid when the rest of your face sticks out.


i think the intent here is to break up the round white moon, not necissarily make it invisible altogether.


----------

